# Possible Adoption of Desert Tort



## Josh (Aug 18, 2007)

i just heard from a family friend that they may be looking for a new home for their desert tortoise, 'Paulina'. if i adopt paulina what are warning signs i should look for? i'm not entirely sure what her life has been like thus far. are there any tell tale signs of sickness or depression etc etc?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 20, 2007)

Active tortoise is the best sign of good health. 
Sometimes they have a slightly runny nose but that could be a variety of things that may not be worth worry


----------



## Kyrazy (Aug 20, 2007)

josh said:


> i just heard from a family friend that they may be looking for a new home for their desert tortoise, 'Paulina'. if i adopt paulina what are warning signs i should look for? i'm not entirely sure what her life has been like thus far. are there any tell tale signs of sickness or depression etc etc?
> thanks in advance!



Congrats on the opportunity! I agree that active is a good sign. For general guidelines on care, check out http://www.sdturtle.org/
They have some good general info. I say general because each situation is different. We have a 30 yr old female desert tort and just recently checked out the sdturtle site and info. We were doing alot of what they suggest - free roam on bermuda grass, supplementing with veggies and such but some of what they say absolutely no to, we find to be fine with our tort. We like to say that she knows more about being a desert tort than we ever will. Let us know how life with Pauline works out. If she's by herself, she should be pretty healthy and hopefully disease free.

K


----------



## Josh (Aug 20, 2007)

I really love the idea of adopting a species that is endangered. i think it's important that these animals stick around many years to come


----------



## Josh (Aug 21, 2007)

still no word on paulina  luckily there are lots of tortoises to adopt in my area.


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2007)

UPDATE: paulina may be too big at this point for me to adopt her. i will probably help her existing family find her a new home though. she will find the care she needs.
in other news, i've decided to submit an application to adopt a DT through the JoshuaTree DT Rescue. if they have something small enough, i'll be more than happy to give it a new home


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hope you can find one the right one.So I think you're going to keep it inside right?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2007)

just to let everyone know... desert tortoises are no longer endangered in captivity, but they are in the wild. there are more than plenty desert tortoises in captivity, and most of them have an upper respiratory tract infection which can only be treated, but never cured. 

also if you live in the state of california, it is highly recommended that you get permits from the depart of fish and game. the valley chapter cttc president is allowed to issue those. i have them for my tortoises. i got little license plates and certificates for them.

it is good for identification purposes and for the state to keep track on how many tortoises there are out there. also if you get caught without a permit, you could get fined or have your tortoise taken away or both. 

so just be careful when considering a desert tortoise. also it is ILLEGAL to sell desert tortoises. they can only be given away for free, that means no adoption fee, no rehoming fee, nothing.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2007)

You are also not really suppose to encourage them to breed nor incubate the eggs. Something I find sorta strange and hard to understand.

Your lucky you live in CA and can get a DT so easily. I live in Nebraska and was blessed with getting a rescue one many years ago. He was a wonderful elderly fellow and he captured my heart. He had outlived two other sets of caretakers before we got him. Unfortunately he was only with us a few short years. Since thing I have kept my fingers crossed that another one would find his/her way to me.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 28, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> You are also not really suppose to encourage them to breed nor incubate the eggs. Something I find sorta strange and hard to understand.
> 
> Your lucky you live in CA and can get a DT so easily. I live in Nebraska and was blessed with getting a rescue one many years ago. He was a wonderful elderly fellow and he captured my heart. He had outlived two other sets of caretakers before we got him. Unfortunately he was only with us a few short years. Since thing I have kept my fingers crossed that another one would find his/her way to me.




i have 8 desert tortoises. 2 adults male and female, and 6 kids. i also have 7 eggs in an incubator. i really enjoy having them and my sister is a teacher, so i use them for education in her classroom. i find them to be a very valuable tool to educating the public about awareness to tortoises and the desert and the human impact on desert animals.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2007)

When we had Elmer, we took him to the public education talks we did. He loved people and so was never stressed by it. He was wonderful to use because of the entire DT story with using them for an example of why pets should not be let go back into the wild, ect.., He also was from the time when folks often drilled holes in the shells to teether them by. Elmer had such a hole and it was nice to make them aware of how the shell works. 

Would love to see the photos of the youngsters...the adults too...if you have some.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 28, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> When we had Elmer, we took him to the public education talks we did. He loved people and so was never stressed by it. He was wonderful to use because of the entire DT story with using them for an example of why pets should not be let go back into the wild, ect.., He also was from the time when folks often drilled holes in the shells to teether them by. Elmer had such a hole and it was nice to make them aware of how the shell works.
> 
> Would love to see the photos of the youngsters...the adults too...if you have some.



that is good that he played an important role in education. i hope he has saved lives of future tortoises. 

i have lots of pictures, i just need to get them on my computer. be on the look out, i will post them soon.


----------



## Kyrazy (Aug 29, 2007)

josh said:


> UPDATE: paulina may be too big at this point for me to adopt her. i will probably help her existing family find her a new home though. she will find the care she needs.
> in other news, i've decided to submit an application to adopt a DT through the JoshuaTree DT Rescue. if they have something small enough, i'll be more than happy to give it a new home



If she's too big for you to adopt, would they be willing to adopt her out to us? Our big DT is 12-14 (I haven't actually put a tape on her). We're trying to find her a friend to share our back yard with. 

K


----------



## momto2DTs (Sep 11, 2007)

josh said:


> UPDATE: paulina may be too big at this point for me to adopt her. i will probably help her existing family find her a new home though. she will find the care she needs.
> in other news, i've decided to submit an application to adopt a DT through the JoshuaTree DT Rescue. if they have something small enough, i'll be more than happy to give it a new home



Hi Josh, if Paulina is too big to adopt, you better not adopt a Desert tortoise then, They can live to be nearly 100 yrs old. What are you going to do with one you adopt if it grows to be too big?? Please think about that, because they get attached to you too....I have had mine for over 26 years. Are you thinking of keeping it in ann aquarium?? Sad life for a tortoise. A safe outdoor enviorment is best.
Sorry to lecture, but it is so important you think of having these special creatures forever.
peni


----------



## Josh (Sep 12, 2007)

the problem is that i dont have the space now. i know i will in the future and thats why im looking for smaller DTs to adopt.


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 12, 2007)

In the past when I have had hatchlings I build myslef a tort table with wheels that I wheel around to get them in the sun whenever possible. I have friends that say that they do fine inside all the time however I disagree... We used the same feed and at the end of a year mine were much larger than his... You can keep them inside if you must, espically with weather swings and such, however like I said... Try to have them outside whenever possible. Do that and I think you are good to go. Also... Should you do get one... Get some Mega Diet from www.tortoisegroup.org, it is mucho good for em.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 12, 2007)

Vegas Chad, excellent advice. i agree 100% I have raised DT hatchlings, and I have found that more sun= healthier and more active. 

i adopted some DT hatchlings that were kept inside, and their color wasn't that good, they didnt eat much, and were quite small. 

But once i took them outside, everything changed, for the better of course.


----------



## Amy (Sep 12, 2007)

Kyrazy said:


> josh said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: paulina may be too big at this point for me to adopt her. i will probably help her existing family find her a new home though. she will find the care she needs.
> ...



Paulina sounds like she needs a good home
Dig her name!


----------



## Josh (Sep 16, 2007)

i finally heard back from someone who has DT hatchlings available for adoption. I have to call the lady back but I'm real excited. I might go down there this week to take a look at them


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hope you get one.Oh and nice avatar.Long drive?


----------



## Josh (Sep 16, 2007)

actually...yah, it will be a little bit of a drive, but well worth it if you ask me


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 16, 2007)

josh said:


> i finally heard back from someone who has DT hatchlings available for adoption. I have to call the lady back but I'm real excited. I might go down there this week to take a look at them



Good thing I look good in green! Very envious of you Josh. Hope you are able to get a couple.


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 16, 2007)

If I could only have one species, I'd go with Desert.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 19, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> If I could only have one species, I'd go with Desert.



id go with Galapagos.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

josh do you live near victorvillie cali.?
if so i know a lady who runs a desert tortoise resuce . 
i went there to get goober. and she gave me the tags and permits 
right when i adopted him


----------



## Josh (Sep 20, 2007)

im about an hour away from victorville. seems like i gotta drive no matter where i get my torts. the other rescue is in Palm Desert


----------



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

oh........well if you want i can find her number and give it to you juct in case........
or if this helps . to find the one nearest you hope this helps let me know!!!!

http://www.tortoise.org/cttc/adoption.html


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 20, 2007)

im going to become this friday the adoption chairman of the cttc valley chapter, and ill be authorized by the dept of fish and game to issue permits for desert tortoises. i also have 3 deserts that still need homes. i live in the 661 near magic mountain. please let me know if you still interested.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

spikethebest said:


> im going to become this friday the adoption chairman of the cttc valley chapter, and ill be authorized by the dept of fish and game to issue permits for desert tortoises. i also have 3 deserts that still need homes. i live in the 661 near magic mountain. please let me know if you still interested.



do you know what sex they are?


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 20, 2007)

nope they r only 2 years old, too soon to tell.


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 21, 2007)

Sheesh... Need more tort/reptile people here in Vegas... I wish I lived by MM!!!


----------



## shay_ (Sep 21, 2007)

Vegas Chad said:


> Sheesh... Need more tort/reptile people here in Vegas... I wish I lived by MM!!!




i have an apartment in vegas does that count???
lol


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 22, 2007)

Vegas Chad said:


> Sheesh... Need more tort/reptile people here in Vegas... I wish I lived by MM!!!



It's not that far of a drive from you.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 23, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> If I could only have one species, I'd go with Desert.


I'd go with hermanns I would never give away Humpfree for another tortoise.Humpfree's my little dude.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 23, 2007)

Rees2 said:


> Bansh88 said:
> 
> 
> > If I could only have one species, I'd go with Desert.
> ...





hahahah i love that "my little dude"


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 24, 2007)

shay_ said:


> Vegas Chad said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh... Need more tort/reptile people here in Vegas... I wish I lived by MM!!!
> ...




Sure that counts... Do you have your tort with you in your apt? What area of town are you in? I am down in henderson towards the lake. Take a look at the local DT group web site they have some fun meetings. 





Jacqui said:


> Vegas Chad said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh... Need more tort/reptile people here in Vegas... I wish I lived by MM!!!
> ...



Yea... Its like 6 hours or so?.?.? Heck though... With the price of gas these days its almost just as cheap to fly!


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2007)

im getting two little guys tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 25, 2007)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congradulations to our new DT dad Josh.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 2, 2008)

babybray02 said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > im going to become this friday the adoption chairman of the cttc valley chapter, and ill be authorized by the dept of fish and game to issue permits for desert tortoises. i also have 3 deserts that still need homes. i live in the 661 near magic mountain. please let me know if you still interested.
> ...


Don't know if you are looking for a hatchling or an older DT but if Spikethebest doesn't have any I have 3 adult males. I am in the Inland Empire. Where are you located?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2008)

And if anyone is close to the Central Valley of Calif. within driving distance to Fresno, I have 8 male CA desert tortoises in hibernation who will be looking for new homes when they wake up!

Yvonne 
559 298-7114


----------



## susan (Mar 9, 2008)

I am totally looking to adopt an adult desert tortoise I love them! I have one adult that roams free in my yard and house, and plenty of room for more Just putting it out there


----------

